# Good idea for Gerbil/messy rodent owners!!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

My dad came up with this idea and it's working a treat...

My two new gerbil girlies are REALLY messy, it was getting to the point where I was hoovering and sweeping my room 2 or 3 times a day because of all the stuff they kicked out the top of the tank, and whenever anyone went in my room, it got walked out all over the landing & stairs carpet 

so my dad suggested I buy a voile curtain (that really thin material that net curtains are made of) and cut it to the size of the tank lid.... and it's worked really well! I just got plain white voile and taped it to the edges of the tank lids with masking tape (or it could be stapled down) and the job's done.

It's been on since Saturday and they haven't chewed it and the meshyness of it means they're still able to breathe perfectly well. Can't believe I didn't think of it earlier 

and there hasn't been a single piece of anything kicked on to the floor


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Go ur Dad....great idea! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What a great idea..

Im thinking of putting a pice of perspex at the back of the rat cage as i swear they chuck poo out and seed shells.. messy beggars..lol And Zoro is in our Jamies room now so I can't tell if he is still peeing out the back of the cage when he does his handstand.. LMAO


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> What a great idea..
> 
> Im thinking of putting a pice of perspex at the back of the rat cage as i swear they chuck poo out and seed shells.. messy beggars..lol And Zoro is in our Jamies room now so I can't tell if he is still peeing out the back of the cage when he does his handstand.. LMAO


:lol: Oh yeah had forgotten that!! There... a big smile to start the day!!! xx


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea 

I'm used to mine being messy and cleaning up because the guinea pigs seem to beable to kick the hay out of their cages!


----------

